# ??Medinai ???



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Is this a Medinai Piranha or wut,looks very nice,anyone know what kind of piranha it is?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow that is one nice fish! Looks like a rhom, a piraya and mac had a threesome and made this. lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

: drool :

that is the nicest piranha ive ever seen

i dunno if its a medinai, its coloration around the gills shows that it maybe, but the goldish color and red eyes throw it off

maybe a sanchezi form?

well anyway if you have the shot at that sell your pygos anyday for that


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats a cool looking fish


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like one of those strawberry/banana spilo's ash had for sale years ago. or mac.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Its a nice fish and I have no idea what fish it is...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

who cares what it is? it's awsome looking. try and get your hands on that thing. it looks medinai colored but with a rhomish body. so badass!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> who cares what it is? it's awsome looking. try and get your hands on that thing. it looks medinai colored but with a rhomish body. so badass!


Yeah this p is awesome i think you should post the pic in the id section so you'll have an answer and i could buy one


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

That is my new favourite piranha! (_whatever it is...) _

Where did you get that pic?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

O right guys did some research over the web and looks like I got some infor its a 
Serrasalmus calmoni,common name is Dusky Piranha and they reach 8 inches and can be shoaled together. Awesome fish

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/encyclopedia-224.html


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I barely know what a piranha or a pacu is and I could tell you that's its not a a pacu! lol


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

dont close this thread cause it got thrown off with the pacu talk, I still want to know what kind of piranha this is, we need a real expert at this one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's not a Medinai (it has red eyes, Medinai have clear/yellowish eyes), nor a Calmoni (which is not a Serrasalmus-species to begin with: the above fish obviously is).

View attachment 74166

^ Pristobrycon calmoni (from OPEFE).

My guess would be S. rhombeus.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Do you all mean THIS fish???

View attachment 74183


Or this fish....???









View attachment 74184


As far as i remember these fish where and still are of 'uknown' spiece.They belong 99% to the Spilopleura Complex and i think Frank has some info for them.....I think they are the 'new spieces' that we heard one and a half year ago......


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks like my old serra (pics are in my gallery) and that turned out to be a Spilo. So I would say that this is a Spilo as well









But stillit is a great looking piranha


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I saw this pic in a japanese website a while ago and it was referenced as a S. calmoni but it's not true because the calmoni doesn't look like to this fish... My first guess was S. rhombeus but after searching around I thought it was a S. spilopleura/maculatus


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Those serras look awesome! I want one damn it! Could it be the Gibbus??


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think they are S. gibbus... They are more like a variant of Ruby red spilopleura


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow, amazing fish.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately an interesting looking fish with the colors it has. Can't wait to find out more info.


----------

